# Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?



## Wave2 (20. August 2018)

Hallo,
 ein bei mir um die Ecke gelegenes Fließgewässer steht nun schon seit längerem zur Pacht. Es ist nicht tief (denke bei tiefen Stellen max. 70cm) - hat eine Strecke von ca. 4 km und eine durchschnittliche Breite von ca. 1,5-2,50m und es sind definitiv Forellen drin. Mehr weiß ich bisher nicht. Nun ist die Frage was überhaupt auf mich zukommen würde, sollte ich dieses Gewässer pachten? Sprich was das Ganze ca. Kosten würde, ob es anderweitige (Besatz-, Instandhaltungs-) -Pflichten gibt usw.? 



Das Gewässer soll in den kommenden Monaten/Jahren zudem renaturiert werden. Es gehört zu dem Rhein Flusssystem und grenzt bzw. fließt an/durch Felder (auch bewirtschaftete), Wälder und Wiesen.
pH-Wert, Temperatur jetzt im Sommer  werde ich morgen mal messen um euch genauer informieren zu können.


Zudem die Frage an wen ich mich wenden muss, sollte ich es pachten wollen bzw .die Vision klarer wird und realisierbar  erscheint.


Danke schonmal für die Antworten,

Wave2


----------



## Stichling78 (21. August 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Uii !!!
das ist ein Komplexes Thema.
Ich denke im Teichwirtschafts Forum kann dir da eher geholfen werden. https://www.teichwirtschaftsforum.de/


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Wave2 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Danke dir schonmal für die Antwort. Werde es da, falls ich so anderweitig keine Infos bekomme, mal versuchen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (24. August 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Kommt auf die Gewässer Ordnung an. 
gew. - Ordnung 1 ; 2 oder 3
bei kleineren Bächen Ordnung 3 an die jeweilige Gemeinde bei den anderen beiden an das LRA.
Kann aber je Bundesland etwas anders sein.


----------



## Wave2 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Um hier mal weiter zu posten - habe mittlerweile paar mehr Informationen und auch einen "Gebotsschein" zwecks Höhe der Pacht bei mir zuhause liegen. Das Ganze kam vom Forstamt, an das ich mich gewendet habe. 
Strecke wäre ca. 2,5km, bei einer durchschnittlichen Bachbreite von 2,5m. Momentan ist dort nirgenwo wirklich viel Wasser drin, sprich das Ding ist jetzt im Sommer ca. mit 20-30cm Wasser gefüllt. Es handelt sich um die Untere Forelleregion - und ist eingeordnet als Gewässer 2. Klasse. Es gibt ein paar sehr schöne Gumpen und "Zusammenflüsse"/Mündungen. Da auch noch ein kleiner Mühlgraben zur Pacht dabei gehört und dann irgendwann in den eigentlichen Bach einfliesst. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen das man an manchen Stellen zumindest im Herbst, Winter bis Ende Frühling Anfang Sommer gut angeln kann. Allerdings habe ich bisher nur wenig Fisch darin gesehen. Vorkommen tun im Gewässer aber auf jeden Fall Forellen und Elritzen. Alles andere wird sich zeigen. Ich werde dort heute nochmal anrufen um nochmal genauere Fragen zu stellen und hoffentlich auch genaue Antworten zu bekommen. Austellen dürfte ich noch 2 weitere Fischerei Erlaubnisscheine , was Schade ist da ich normalerweise mit 3-4 Leuten das ganze "Projekt" starten wollte. Meint ihr da kann man verhandeln? 

Was für Rechte und Pflichten habe ich eigentlich dann - als Pächter?!


----------



## smithie (3. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Danke für das Update! 



Ich weiß nicht, wie das in Hessen ist. In Bayern hat der der Gewässerbesitzer das Recht, bis zu 3 Leute mitzunehmen - ohne beantragten Erlaubnisschein.


Ob das in Hessen auch zutrifft, müsstest Du mal im Fischereigesetz, Pacht/Eigentum prüfen.


----------



## Wave2 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Sollte ich das Gewässer pachten - darf ich wohl, Stand jetzt 2 Leute mit Erlaubnisscheinen austatten... Am Telefon meinte der nette Herr allerdings, dass man dies bestimmt auch noch etwas ausweiten kann. Er müsste da mit der Unteren Fischereibehöre babbeln. Preislich bewegt sich der Abschnitt wohl bei 600€. Fische habe ich heute nur 2 sehen können - weiss aber nicht was genau das für welche waren. Aber es muss schon bissl was an Fisch drin sein - da ich auch 3 Fischreiher gesichtet habe. Genaueres kläre ich dann Donnerstag persönlich mit dem Herrn vom Forstamt.


Hier mal ein paar Bilder von Stellen die ich für geeignet halte um dort auch mal anzusitzen. 









 

 

 









































 Und wie hier sieht es an vielen Stellen aus:


----------



## smithie (3. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Ich habe auf die Schnelle keinen entsprechende Paragraphen im hessischen Fischereigesetz gefunden (analog: http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayFischG-29)


Dann höre Dir doch mal das am Donnerstag an.


Letztendlich musst Du selbst entscheiden, ob Dir dieses "Projekt" mit den Informationen, die Du hast, insgesamt 12*600 = 7.200 € Pacht Wert ist...


----------



## Wave2 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Hier ein Auszug aus dem HFischG: 

Die Fischereibehörde kann zur Erhaltung eines angemessenen Fischbestandes für Gewässerdie Höchstzahl der Fischereierlaubnisscheine festsetzen und
die Fangerlaubnis auf bestimmte Fischarten, Fangmengen, Fangzeiten oder Fangmittel
beschränken.


----------



## Andal (3. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



Wave2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein bei mir um die Ecke gelegenes Fließgewässer steht nun schon seit längerem zur Pacht.



Das würde mich als erstes sehr kritisch werden lassen. Irgendwo ist da doch dann der Wurm drin, wenn keiner das Bacherl haben will!


----------



## Wave2 (3. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das würde mich als erstes sehr kritisch werden lassen. Irgendwo ist da doch dann der Wurm drin, wenn keiner das Bacherl haben will!






Vorher hatte es wohl ein älterer Herr - der dass dann aber aufgrund des Alters nicht mehr weiter machen konnte. Steht wohl doch erst seit 2 Jahren zur Pacht, was jetzt auch keine kurze Zeit ist, aber man sagte mir man habe es auch erst 2 oder 3 mal ausgeschrieben gehabt.


----------



## chef (4. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



smithie schrieb:


> Letztendlich musst Du selbst entscheiden, ob Dir dieses "Projekt" mit den Informationen, die Du hast, insgesamt 12*600 = 7.200 € Pacht Wert ist...



Ich gehe ganz stark davon aus, dass mit 600 Euro die Jahrespacht gemeint ist!
7200 wäre dann der Preis für 12 Jahre ;-)


----------



## smithie (4. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



chef schrieb:


> Ich gehe ganz stark davon aus, dass mit 600 Euro die Jahrespacht gemeint ist!
> 7200 wäre dann der Preis für 12 Jahre ;-)


 Genau, Mindestpachtzeit = 12 Jahre * Jahrespacht = 7.200 € 



#6


----------



## reticulatus (4. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



Wave2 schrieb:


> Vorher hatte es wohl ein älterer Herr - der dass dann aber aufgrund des Alters nicht mehr weiter machen konnte. Steht wohl doch erst seit 2 Jahren zur Pacht, was jetzt auch keine kurze Zeit ist, aber man sagte mir man habe es auch erst 2 oder 3 mal ausgeschrieben gehabt.






Hmm, wäre das Gewässer in meiner Ecke, dann wäre es spätestens nach dem ersten Inserat /der ersten Ausschreibung verpachtet gewesen, wenn es was "taugen" würde.


Heißt im Klartext, ich würde die Finger davon lassen, denn 2 Jahre "Leerstand" , bzw. ohne Verpächter spricht schon mal nicht für das Gewässer, wenn es wirklich 3xmal ausgeschrieben gewesen ist, wenn es nicht mal Einheimische haben wollen, so der Anschein!


Das würde mir persönlich zu Denken geben!


Will dir oder euch das Gewässer nicht madig machen, aber die Sache will gut überlegt sein, denn es bleibt ja nicht nur beim Pachtpreis, es gibt eine Menge "Folgekosten/Betriebskosten, etc", die die meisten nicht einplanen und hinterher dann ein langes Gesicht machen.


----------



## Laichzeit (4. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Ich würde im Bach ein paar Steine umdrehen und schauen, ob es genug Fischnährtiere oder Jungfische darunter gibt. Am Besten fragt man die Besitzer der Abschnitte oberhalb und unterhalb, ob, wie und mit was Besatz durchgeführt wird. Da das Gewässer schon zwei Jahre brach liegt, bekommt man dabei sehr gute Infos über den natürlichen Fischbestand, da alle jüngeren Fische dort aus Naturverlaichung oder zugewandert sein müssen. Sofern anderenorts kein Jungfischbesatz durchgeführt wird, weiß man gleich was das Gewässer in dem Zustand hervorbringt. 
Beim üblichen Pächterwechsel zwischen Vereinen, der oft nahtlos ist, kann man das nicht überprüfen weil meistens gleich wieder besetzt wird. Die zwei Jahre sind also auch eine Chance.


----------



## Wave2 (4. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Hmm, wäre das Gewässer in meiner Ecke, dann wäre es spätestens nach dem ersten Inserat /der ersten Ausschreibung verpachtet gewesen, wenn es was "taugen" würde.
> 
> 
> Heißt im Klartext, ich würde die Finger davon lassen, denn 2 Jahre "Leerstand" , bzw. ohne Verpächter spricht schon mal nicht für das Gewässer, wenn es wirklich 3xmal ausgeschrieben gewesen ist, wenn es nicht mal Einheimische haben wollen, so der Anschein!
> ...



Ja, ich werde nochmal genauer nachfragen, eventuell auch mit dem Vorpächter und dem Pächter der Strecke daneben (Hegegemeinschaft) sprechen müssen. Was für Folge/Betriebskosten genau meinst du? Den Fischbesatz?


----------



## reticulatus (4. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



Wave2 schrieb:


> Was für Folge/Betriebskosten genau meinst du? Den Fischbesatz?




Nicht nur den Besatz, dersich vorwiegend aus Forellen, Saiblingen und vielleicht Äschen zusammensetzt, bei eventuellen Futterfischen (Elritzen, Schmerlen, Mühlkoppen etc) wirds dann mal richtig teuer!


Rechne mal die Stunden an Arbeit, die in so ein Gewässer zu stecken sind, kenne zwar den Zustand nicht wirklich, aber Uferbefestigung reparieren/wiederherstellen, "Verstopfungen" beseitigen ,mal die Ufer säubern, die Zugänglichkeit erhöhen, Ufer mähen und so weiter und so fort!


Anfangs haben Bekannte immer vieeel Interesse sich an so einem "Projekt" zu beteiligen, sie sahen/sehen aber nur die Fischerei, von Arbeit oder anderweitigen Aufwändungen wollten sie nichts wissen, so nach dem Motto "ich zahle ja Pacht", das Nächste wäre dann, wie verlässlich sind deine Kumpels/Freunde/Bekannte, mit denen du das Projekt starten willst!


Ein weiterer finanzieller Posten wäre diverses Werkzeug was man zur Instandhaltung des Gewässers und des Umfeldes benötigt.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Rechne mal die Stunden an Arbeit, die in so ein Gewässer zu stecken sind, kenne zwar den Zustand nicht wirklich, aber Uferbefestigung reparieren/wiederherstellen, "Verstopfungen" beseitigen ,mal die Ufer säubern, die Zugänglichkeit erhöhen, Ufer mähen und so weiter und so fort!




Sorry reti, aber das ist Blödsinn.
Uferbefestigungen oder Durchflusshindernisse sind allein Sache des WWA. Als Pächter hast du damit überhaupt nichts zu tun, ohne Genehmigung darf man noch nicht mal einen größeren Stein (um im Strömungsschatten neue Standplätze zu erzeugen z.B.) ins Bachbett legen. Gleiches gilt für das Entfernen von Bäumen etc.  Pächter ist Pächter und nicht Besitzer.


Ansonsten finde ich 600 Eu Jahrespacht relativ normal für solche Bäche. Bin selbst Mitpächter eines minimal größeren Bächleins, wir zahlen 1000 Öcken.
 Das Einzige was mich auf den ersten Blick auf die Fotos stutzig macht, ist das alte Wehr weil es Wanderungen unterbindet. Große Produktivität kannst du kaum erwarten, auf den begradigten Teilstücken werden sich immer nur wenige dominante Fische durchsetzen und andere Fische verjagen (ich gehe von Bafobesatz aus, Refos wirst du kaum genehmigt bekommen).


Hol dir Infos vom zuständigen WWA, ich hab mit denen weitaus bessere Erfahrungen gemacht als mit den Kommunen. Dort solltest du alles wichtige erfahren, bzgl. Abflussmengen, Temperaturen, Wasserqualität, Abzapferei für etwaige Teiche landwirtschaftliche Schweinereien usw.


Mit dem Wissen des WWA dann noch zur unteren Fischereibehörde. Dort holst du dir die Infos bzgl. Besatzbeschränkungen und Naturschutzgedöns, Anzahl der erlaubten Scheine.
 Und da wird dann wohl der Knackpunkt liegen . Ich würde vorerst mit max. 1 Mitpächter kalkulieren.
 Für mehr Angler wird das Pfützchen kaum taugen, weil es wenig Standplätze gibt. Jeder entnommene Fisch wiegt schwer weil der nachfolgende eben wieder 3,4 oder 5 Jahre braucht um auf eine passable Größe zu kommen. Das bringt dann oft die Angler gegeneinander auf, man trennt sich und steht mit den Kosten alleine da usw.


Du solltest ein solches Projekt auf jeden Fall gut überdenken, nur mit Leuten zusammen arbeiten, die du sehr gut einschätzen kannst und mittel- , noch besser langfristig planen. Einfach mal pachten, Fische einsetzen und rausfangen wird nicht funktionieren...
Zu deinen Pachtkosten solltest du zusätzlich mehrere hundert Euro für Fischbesatz pro Jahr einplanen, musst also ca. nen Tausender pro Jahr in etwa dafür Übrig haben. Falls es klappt, kann ich dir gerne die Adresse eines sehr guten Züchters in Hessen schicken, der auch bei sehr speziellen Wünschen helfen kann.
Viel Glück schon mal #h.


P.S. mach auf jeden Fall schon mal was "Laichzeit" empfohlen hat. Es wird dir als potentiellem Pächter sicher nicht verwehrt, dir mit  nem kleinen Gazenetz einen Überblick über die vorhandenen Nährtiere zu verschaffen. Unterhalb einer Stelle mit genug Strömung reinlegen, oberhalb Steine rumdrehen, auch den Grund mal ein bisschen durchlockern und gucken was du im Netz findest. Viele Eintagsfliegenlarven würden z.B. auf eine gute Wasserqualität schließen lassen, Wasserasseln z.B. eher auf schlechtere Qualität.


----------



## reticulatus (5. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Sorry reti, aber das ist Blödsinn.
> Uferbefestigungen oder Durchflusshindernisse sind allein Sache des WWA. Als Pächter hast du damit überhaupt nichts zu tun, ohne Genehmigung darf man noch nicht mal einen größeren Stein (um im Strömungsschatten neue Standplätze zu erzeugen z.B.) ins Bachbett legen. Gleiches gilt für das Entfernen von Bäumen etc.  Pächter ist Pächter und nicht Besitzer.






Nein, kein Blödsinn, in Bayern, wenn du sowas pachtest wälzt der Besitzer/Verpächter automatisch alle anfallenden Arbeiten und Kosten auf den Pächter ab!
Steht aber auch in den Pachtverträgen dann mitdrin!


Daß man sich alles mögliche genehmigen lassen muß sollte jedem klar sein, sind schließlich Eingriffe in die Natur , bzw in ein Ökosystem!


Da Deutschland 16 Bundesländer hat, kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen, was die Fischerei und dergleichen betrifft!
Was in Bayern so ist, wird in hessen wieder anders sein!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (5. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Vergiss es reticulatus 

   Rechtlicher Besitzer der Fließgewässer (mit ganz seltenen Ausnahmen) ist immer das jeweilige Bundesland. Und nur der Besitzer ist für Maßnahmen bzgl. Sicherheit, Hochwasserschutz und ähnliches zuständig. Zusammengefasst nennt sich das meine ich Unterhaltspflicht (ohne Gewähr).


Da Hotte Seehofer(argh, der neue Hotte heisst ja Markus oder ?) aber wenig Lust hat, nach Oberfranken, Niederbayern oder sonstwohin zu fahren um Bäume zu fällen oder Mauern hochzuziehen, hat er seine Beamten der jeweiligen Wasserwirtschaftsämter. Die checken das dann mit der jeweiligen Kommune ab wo vllt. ein paar Bäume weg müssen oder geben die Infos an die Bezirks- oder Landesverwaltung weiter. Je nach Ausmaß der zu erwartenden Maßnahmen eben.


Würde man hoheitliche Aufgaben einfach mal so an die Pächter der Fischereirechte abgeben, wären wir wohl längst alle ersoffen #d.


----------



## smithie (5. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Wieso ist rechtlicher Besitzer eines Fließgewässers immer das Bundesland?
Das sehe ich anders - zumindest nicht allgemein gültig.



Es geht hier um einen Bach und nicht um eine Bundeswasserstraße.



Hier kommen mehrere Dinge zusammen wenn es um die Unterhaltspflichten geht (Eigentum, WRRL wenn es um Fließgewässer geht, etc.).



Das ist im Detail aber gar nicht so wichtig, denn im Endeffekt vereinbaren Pächter und Verpächter im Pachtvertrag das, was jeder zu tun oder nicht zu tun hat.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



smithie schrieb:


> Wieso ist rechtlicher Besitzer eines Fließgewässers immer das Bundesland?
> Das sehe ich anders - zumindest nicht allgemein gültig.
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast ja prinzipiell Recht. Man kann auch als Privatperson Besitzer von Fließgewässern sein.
 Aber, Gewässer unterliegen *immer* dem Wasserhaushaltsgesetz. Das bedeutet, der Besitzer hat an seinem Besitz kaum mehr Rechte als die Allgemeinheit. Auf deutsch gesagt, selbst ein Furz ins Wasser ist genehmigungspflichtig. Deshalb gibt es in DE seltenst Fließgewässer in privater Hand.


btw  wenn du eine, der von dir erwähnten Bundeswasserstraßen kaufen willst, musst du mit dem Bund verhandeln, die gehören nämlich dem deutschen Staat .


Für Wave2 reicht die Stadt- oder Gemeindeverwaltung weil der Bach sicher als Gewässer 3. Ordnung gilt. Diese werden üblicherweise von den Kommunen verwaltet und unterhalten.


----------



## Wave2 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Habe jetzt mal eine Anfrage beim Regierungspräsidium gestellt, was Wasserwerte usw. angeht. Bin mal gespannt was bzw ob ich ne Antwort bekomme. Wenn ja lass ich euch das natürlich wissen. Falls ich nächste Woche Zeit finde werde ich mich auch mal mitm Engmaschigen Kescher aufn Weg machen und nach Wasserqualitäts-Indikatoren suchen. Sollte alles passen und ich oder wir aber im Endeffekt  doch nur 2 oder 3 Erlaubnisscheine bekommen, und der Preis von 600€ bleibt, wird es wohl nichts werden mit unsrem "Projekt". 



Ach so, was Instandhaltungsarbeiten am Bach angeht meine ich im HFischG gelesen zu haben, dass das das Land erledigt. Es liegen ein paar Bäume quer, wo sich einiges an Laub angesammelt hat und so die durchgäängigkeit auch dadurch behindert wird. Meint ihr es ist mir/uns dann möglich, sollten wir gepachtet haben -  einfach zur Gemeinde zu gehen und darum zu bitten das das beseitigt wird? 



Ich danke auf jeden Fall schonmal für die vielen Antworten und halte euch auf dem Laufenden. 

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Lorenz (8. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

|wavey:


Wave2 schrieb:


> Falls ich nächste Woche Zeit finde werde ich mich auch mal mitm Engmaschigen Kescher aufn Weg machen und nach Wasserqualitäts-Indikatoren suchen.



Womöglich werden irgendwo an dem Gewässer offizielle Untersuchungen (u.a.) des Makrozoobenthos gemäß der EU-WRRL vorgenommen. 

Z.B. für Hessen; da ist irgendwo der Link zu einer (oder mehreren) interaktiven Karte(n); vielleicht findest du dein Gewässer auf einer solchen der Karte (und/oder kannst Daten beim entsprechenden Amt erfragen).
http://atlas.umwelt.hessen.de/servlet/Frame/atlas/wasser/of_wasser/gg_txt.htm


----------



## Wave2 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Auf der WRRL Seite war ich letzte Woche sogar schonmal, wurde aber nicht schlau daraus... Habe es nun aber nochmal versucht und bin auf folgende Bwertungen für den zu pachtenden Bach gekommen: 



Gewässertyp 5
MZB-Typ 5 (was ist das?)
Zustandsklasse 2
Saprobienindex 1,87 (was anscheind ein guter Wert ist)

Abflussklasse 1
Fischregion Klasse 4
Untere Forellenregion


klicke ich dann allerdings den Makrozoobenthos an sieht das Ganze so aus: 



Ökologischer Zustand Maktozoobenthos 4 - unbefriedigend
Ergebnis durch ausreichende Taxa/Individuenzahl gesichert
Ökologischer Zustand Modul Saprobie 2(gut)
Score Wert allgemeine Degradation 0,4
Ökologischer Zustand Modul Allgemeine Degradation 4 - unbefriedigend


Faunaindex 0,077
Score-Wert Faunaindex 0,444


%Anteil der Eintagsfliegen, Steinfliegen und Köcherfliegenlarven: 41,481


Anzahl der Eintagsfliegen, Steinfliegen, Köcherfliegen, Wasserkäfer, Muscheln und Libellenarten: 26


Rheoindex: 0,817
Score-Wert Rheoindex 0,543


Score Wert Anteil Hyprohitralsiedler 0,138


Anzahl der gefundenen Taxa: 41


Induviduendichte/1,25m² 1773


Stand. 30.06.2016




Wie ist das Jetzt zu sehen?= 



                               [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Lorenz (8. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Gewässertyp 5
*Grobmaterialreicher silikatischer Mittelgebirgsbach.
(Daraus ergibt sich ein bestimmter ökologischer Referenzzustand mit dem bestimmte Werte verglichen werden).*

Zustandsklasse 2
*"gut"*

Saprobienindex 1,87 (was anscheind ein guter Wert ist)
*Beim Typ 5 ist ein Saprobienindex von 1,45-2,00 "gut".*

Ökologischer Zustand Maktozoobenthos 4 - unbefriedigend
*Im Vergleich zum Referenzzustand (ein Mittelgebirgsbach wäre im natürlichen Zustand (i.d.R.) sehr artenreich und es gäbe sehr anspruchsvolle Arten)*

Score Wert allgemeine Degradation 0,4
*Auf einer Skala von 0 bis 1 (1 wäre der Referenzzustand)*

Ökologischer Zustand Modul Allgemeine Degradation 4 - unbefriedigend
*Im Vergleich zum Referenzzustand*


----------



## Wave2 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*

Das bedeutet auf gut deutsch das das Gewässer eher nicht zu empfehlen ist, oder? 

Was genau kann man aus diesen Werten schliessen in Bezug auf Fischpopulation bzw. Fischbesatz?


----------



## Lorenz (8. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



Wave2 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet auf gut deutsch das das Gewässer eher nicht zu empfehlen ist, oder?



Das ist leider ein nicht gerade seltenes Mittelgebirgsgewässer in Deutschland; begradigt, verbaut und womöglich noch anderweitig belastet (z.B. durch Abwässer, Feinsubstrat ("Verschlammung" der Gewässersohle), ...). Das ist halt kein top Forellengewässer und womöglich muss jede Forelle die nicht zuwandert besetzt werden. 

Wenn es jetzt um die Eignung als Sportangelgewässer geht, würde ich den ganzen Abschnitt mit der Wathose abgehen und Standplätze, Unterstände und Gumpen zählen. Ich würde mich auch mal schlau machen was die renaturieren wollen (vermutlich das Wehr und die Schwelle(n?)? Je nachdem wie das realisiert wird, sind aus anglerischer Sicht interessante Plätze dann vielleicht weg. Wieviel so ein Gewässer an Ertrag hergibt, weiß ich nicht. Die Frage ist sicher auch wieviel ihr besetzen bzw. entnehmen wollt, ob einem die Fischerei (dort) taugt und wieviel Alternativen man hat.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Fließgewässer pachten Hessen - was beachten?*



Wave2 schrieb:


> Ach so, was Instandhaltungsarbeiten am Bach angeht meine ich im HFischG gelesen zu haben, dass das das Land erledigt. Es liegen ein paar Bäume quer, wo sich einiges an Laub angesammelt hat und so die durchgäängigkeit auch dadurch behindert wird. Meint ihr es ist mir/uns dann möglich, sollten wir gepachtet haben -  einfach zur Gemeinde zu gehen und darum zu bitten das das beseitigt wird?




Servus,


Hatte ich zwar schon erwähnt, aber gerne nochmal:
der Bach gilt mit 99,5 % Wahrscheinlichkeit als Gewässer 3 Ordnung. Das heisst die Gemeinde(n) ist zuständig für den Unterhalt. Wärs 1. Ordnung der Bund, 2. Ordnung das Land.


Man geht, wenn man pachten will, *vorher* zur Gemeinde und klärt die Fakten bzgl. Unterhalt/Instandhaltung. Freiwillig werden die nämlich gar nichts tun. Und auch das nochmal:
Frage Daten erstmal übers WWA an, die werden dir, nein die *müssen* dir als potentiellem Pächter Auskunft geben, sofern Daten über diesen Bach vorhanden sind. 

Hintergrund: was du an Daten und Fakten amtlicherseits schon in den Händen hast, kann dir vor Unterschrift und vor allem später nur von Nutzen sein. Nochmal, die Gemeinde/Stadt etc. wird dir freiwillig bei gar nichts helfen weil sie ausser Arbeit nix davon haben !


Das du jetzt vom Zustand des Bachs etwas enttäuscht scheinst, wundert mich nun schon ein bissel. Da hast doch nicht ernsthaft geglaubt im Industrieland Deutschland für so eine niedrige Pacht einen gesunden Bach zu bekommen ? 

So, und auch noch deutlich schlechter sind 98% der deutschen Fließgewässer nunmal beieinander. 

Logisch das du regelmässig besetzen musst, logisch das es ein paar Jahre dauern wird bis man die ersten paar Erfolge ernten kann.
Eins muss dir klar sein, so ein Bächlein wird immer ein mehr oder weniger kostenintensives Hobby bleiben, Geld wirst du damit keines verdienen .


----------

